
Show HN: Public Art - Discover Street Art Nearby (iOS) - rememberlenny
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/public-art/id936484924
======
rememberlenny
Hey all! This is a passion project of mine.

I crawl street art images from online resources and log the ones that have
lat/lon points. I have a series of web apps that work together to make this
app possible.

I wrote a bit about the technical parts here: [https://medium.com/email-
newsletter-stand/how-public-art-wor...](https://medium.com/email-newsletter-
stand/how-public-art-works-c58393d3cea6)

------
bennyg
I love street art, but there's a few things I'd do to make the app more
usable.

\- You can swipe from the left and just see the word "BottomTabNavigator" in a
side menu. That seems like an InterfaceBuilder element made it onto a
storyboard without meaning to.

\- When I go to see the details of an image, there's no location there! Seeing
pics is cool, but seeing street art in person is even cooler. :)

\- I wouldn't make the first screen you see a content blocking login/register
screen. Show me some art!

~~~
rememberlenny
/r/bennyg Thanks for this!

\- 1) Fixing now \- 2) You'll see this tomorrow \- 3) Great point. Updating
accordingly.

~~~
rememberlenny
Updates for all three are up in the newest version of the app. Thanks for
catching.

